# Flowing with the Go - a Book written by a friend of mine



## Steve (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys, just want to highlight a book that my friend wrote and is being published.  I've read it and it's a pretty great story about loss and grief and recovery, through the lens of a high school science teacher who takes up BJJ.  Regardless of what style you are training, it's a good read.  

View attachment $292567_10150773503893396_604593395_9507603_1877297769_n.jpg


----------



## Brian King (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Steve,
Looks interesting. Looks like it is available in I-books and Kindle. I will check it out. Please tell you friend thanks for sharing her story.
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Steve (Apr 27, 2012)

Brian King said:


> Thanks Steve,
> Looks interesting. Looks like it is available in I-books and Kindle. I will check it out. Please tell you friend thanks for sharing her story.
> Regards
> Brian King


I will.  I think it was just released yesterday, so it may take a few days for it to be available.   I just looked on Amazon and it's not listed yet.


----------



## SnyderD (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll see if I can get it for my Kindle.


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2012)

I just ordered it on Amazon. They'll send it when it's in stock. Thanks for the tip, looks like a good read. All the best to your friend.


----------



## Steve (Jun 15, 2012)

Just an update on this.  Looks like the publication date has been set at July 10.  There is now a preview available for the book on Amazon, if you click the "take a look inside" link.  

http://www.amazon.com/FLOWING-WITH-THE-GO-Jiu-Jitsu/dp/1937084620/


----------

